# Basic Info on Ethyl Oleate



## powders101 (Sep 28, 2011)

By: whitey

Basic info on using ethyl oleate as a carrier for stort estered steroids like popionate or for higher than normal concentrations of steroids per ml
2%BA
20%BB
35%EO
the rest Oil

or

Testosterone propionate, 200mg/ml, 3%BA, 20%BB, the rest ethyl oleate, painless, for me, and most others.

The same formula can be used with trenbolone acetate, Masteron, or a 200mg combo of any of the above, all pain free.

from whitey
There's been a lot of confusion over ethyl oleate, and for good reason I think. There have been a wide mix of good and bad experiences with ethyl oleate based brews. I'm sure much of this has been said, but perhaps this can do some good in the way of setting expectations properly on what can be achieved with ethyl oleate.

Here's my theory on ethyl oleate and Testosterone propionate, in a nutshell:
It's not a silver bullet. People respond differently to prop than others. Some people are okay with it, some people not, some people really not.

ethyl oleate slows the release of Testosterone propionate into the system, and stabilizes the solution in the injection site. This helps prevent crashing, and reduces pain significantly by providing a smooth sustained release. But, bottom line, prop is still getting released in your system. Therefore, if you are super sensitive to prop, you'll still have some pain, although with a good formulation, it should be greatly reduced. If you're not very sensitive to Testosterone propionate, on the other hand, you may be able to run it painlessly, or even at very high concentrations, with the addition of ethyl oleate. This is why you have such a variance of results being reported right now.

I think most people would be able to tolerate a 50mg/ml viromone-type concentration pretty well. And if you're a sensitive type, I'd recommend starting there, or at 75mg. 100mg is a good place to start, from the standpoint that it is easier to add solvents to lower the concentration, than to go the other way. But, in a nutshell, ethyl oleate improves pain by let's say 50 or maybe even 75%, but if prop absolutely kills you, maybe it will only mame you with ethyl oleate. It's still very much an individual thing, dependent on the individual's response to a particular compound/ester, and the concentration at which that individual attempts to use that compound


----------



## billyboy72 (Dec 9, 2012)

In theory would the 2/20/35% hold 200mg/ml of NPP as well? Maybe I should say, will it hold and not be a 3 day recovery period?


----------



## billyboy72 (Dec 9, 2012)

Just found the below

NPP - 200mg /mL @ 20mL

NPP powder - 4 Grams 100% EO - 12.6mL 2%BA - 0.4mL 20%BB - 4mL


----------



## striffe (Dec 9, 2012)

Good info powders 101


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2012)

I know a lot a people allergic to eo.. I've never had it..not sure I want to find out. Prop I had never had it and it was smooth so maybe it was underdosed ?


----------



## striffe (Dec 12, 2012)

Ironbuilt said:


> I know a lot a people allergic to eo.. I've never had it..not sure I want to find out. Prop I had never had it and it was smooth so maybe it was underdosed ?



You might be surprised to find out that youve used it and dont know it. Im surprised how much gear has it in it. Dragon Pharma lists the ingredients on their vials. All of their stuff that ivecseen has ethyl oleate in it.


----------



## Collinb (Dec 12, 2012)

I used it and I love it.  Doesnt bother me at all, products I have used are 60% EO.  When I make my own I might do 60-75% EO the rest Cottonseed Oil for my conversions at high mg, but if its a normal mg range just 100% cottonseed.

EO is a great compound and love how it holds and isnt painful for me


----------



## stayinfit (Dec 13, 2012)

Collinb said:


> I used it and I love it.  Doesnt bother me at all, products I have used are 60% EO.  When I make my own I might do 60-75% EO the rest Cottonseed Oil for my conversions at high mg, but if its a normal mg range just 100% cottonseed.
> 
> EO is a great compound and love how it holds and isnt painful for me


Hey Collin so your saying just regular mg recipes use cottonseed instead of EO?  For example tren ace or test prop at 100mg would cottonseed be ok or since it is a fast acting ester use EO?  If someone were to make regualr deca at 200mg then just use cottonseed?  Is it thinner than grapeseed?  Thanks!


----------



## Tyrone (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting this up Powders101!  

I can't tell you how long it was before I realized what the hell everyone was talking about with EO since I never had one issue with it even though I didn't know I was using it most of the time. LOL


----------



## Collinb (Dec 14, 2012)

stayinfit said:


> Hey Collin so your saying just regular mg recipes use cottonseed instead of EO?  For example tren ace or test prop at 100mg would cottonseed be ok or since it is a fast acting ester use EO?  If someone were to make regualr deca at 200mg then just use cottonseed?  Is it thinner than grapeseed?  Thanks!



Yeah definitely able to do either.  EO isnt necessary, you can make 300 deca with just oil and no EO.


----------



## stayinfit (Dec 14, 2012)

thank you...looks like i'm switching to cottonseed and grapeseed.  No more regular veg oil.


----------



## robertscott (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm new to all this so forgive me if I ask stupid questions.

Is EO only needed for short esters or higher concentrations then?  So if you are just making test E at like 300mg/ml or whatever you wouldn't need it?


----------



## highdrum (Dec 21, 2012)

robertscott-
No EO is needed for test E, even up to 400mg/ml.  I've heard of guys making it with out the Benzyl Benzonate as well, just using 2% BA, hormone, and the rest a thin carrier oil, such as gso or safflower oil.  If going up to 400mg/ml you'll need a 2% BA 20% BB solution to keep things nice and clear, be prepared for a bit of pain however.


----------



## striffe (Dec 21, 2012)

I like to add eo anyway. It really makes the solution thinner. Very smooth pins with eo. And as powders 101 mentioned, it decreases the "bite" when pinning short esters or high mg concentrations.


----------



## robertscott (Dec 21, 2012)

that's great guys, thanks very much for the help


----------



## stayinfit (Dec 21, 2012)

*Use glass to store!!!!*

I am so pissed!!!  you know the plastic receiver from a bottle top filter (millipore)  Well I've been filtering into a glass jar(hybex) but I ran out so I used one of the receivers and guess what?  100ml of Test prop gone!!  The EO must have eatin or dissolved the plastic over the past week!!  I poured it into this receiver after filtering into a sterile jar.  I used the recipe above for 35% EO.  I had read somewhere that EO can eat away at the rubber in the syringe, well it did a number on the receiver container.  So, anything with EO should be stored in glass!! 

I'm wondering if you can do 20% or 25% and still get a decent pain free shot.  Anyone use less than 35% and like it?  Thanks!


----------



## highdrum (Dec 22, 2012)

EO has also been known to eat through bottle top filter units as well.  Any suggestion on what kind of filter is needed to prevent from compromising the filter's filtration when using a EO % with the carrier?


----------



## stayinfit (Dec 22, 2012)

highdrum said:


> EO has also been known to eat through bottle top filter units as well.  Any suggestion on what kind of filter is needed to prevent from compromising the filter's filtration when using a EO % with the carrier?



After what I saw EO do to that receiver I have no doubt that it would destroy that.  I used regular syringe filter to filter.  I do have some bottle tops but using those for later.


----------



## glaciershaker (Jan 19, 2013)

stayinfit said:


> After what I saw EO do to that receiver I have no doubt that it would destroy that.  I used regular syringe filter to filter.  I do have some bottle tops but using those for later.



I'm using EO at about 50% and 35% and my whatman filters melt when I'm brewing around 100ml.  What are you guys using as filters when using EO?

Thanks,

GS


----------



## basskiller (Jan 19, 2013)

eo was never meant to be used for multi-use vials. 

we all original found it's use through Virormone Propionate . It's the carrier used in that product and if you ever used this version of prop, you know just how great it was.. The only injection pain would be from injecting close to a nerve bundle .. it was never from the gear itself.. We called it the Cadillac of test prop back in the day.. But you would never see it in a multi-use vial because it tends to dissolve the septum (the rubber) . 
 It also took a special filter just to filter it ..


----------



## billyboy72 (Jan 20, 2013)

basskiller said:


> eo was never meant to be used for multi-use vials.
> 
> we all original found it's use through Virormone Propionate . It's the carrier used in that product and if you ever used this version of prop, you know just how great it was.. The only injection pain would be from injecting close to a nerve bundle .. it was never from the gear itself.. We called it the Cadillac of test prop back in the day.. But you would never see it in a multi-use vial because it tends to dissolve the septum (the rubber) .
> It also took a special filter just to filter it ..



Interesting. Is this why my Stericup setup was all sticky like it was melting after I got done filtering a 100%eo solution?


----------



## highdrum (Jan 21, 2013)

propbably, I know whatman makes a zapcap that is chemical resistant, these may work.


----------



## dizterbd (Feb 11, 2013)

anyone have any experience with mct oil mixed with eo? if not maybe safflower oil with eo? Im looking to make test e, npp, and tren e all normal range mg/ml. the test im leaning towards 2% ba, 35% eo, rest mct oil (considering everyone says no bb is needed with test e). the tren e and npp 2% ba, 20% bb, 35% eo, rest mct oil. any experiences? odviously im using the eo to make it a nice smooth thin inject, not as a solvent or anything. thanks


----------



## striffe (Feb 11, 2013)

I dont see any reason to use eo with mct or safflower. Safflower and mct are both already very thin carriers. So if your goal is just to make it thin and easy to inject, then using safflower or mct without eo will achieve that.


----------



## bag1980 (Mar 17, 2013)

would a pvdf membrane be best with eo


----------



## striffe (Mar 17, 2013)

bag1980 said:


> would a pvdf membrane be best with eo



Yes. Welcome bag1980. Stick around


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 17, 2013)

Bag 1980 can u check in at introductions please.You will get better responses rather than a drive by question bro.. Anasci is a place you will stay once you realize there's no BS going on and tons of info plus I'm sure you got some info also to share..thanks brutha..welcome ..


----------



## bag1980 (Mar 20, 2013)

hijacked said:


> Yes. Welcome bag1980. Stick around



thank you sir


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 21, 2013)

hijacked said:


> I dont see any reason to use eo with mct or safflower. Safflower and mct are both already very thin carriers. So if your goal is just to make it thin and easy to inject, then using safflower or mct without eo will achieve that.



All the mct's I've come across were rather thick- not to say I could push them fine, but when it comes to oils I would say they have a lot of viscosity.


----------



## striffe (Mar 21, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> All the mct's I've come across were rather thick- not to say I could push them fine, but when it comes to oils I would say they have a lot of viscosity.


This is the second time ive seen someone say this. The mct oil im talking about is very thin, and crystal clear like water. No color at all. A company called NOW makes a pure MCT oil that is excellent.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 21, 2013)

The now MCT oil is exactly what I was referring too, it's thick as hell. It's a mix palm kernel and another oil and it's not thin. It is clear and it's totally odorless but thin it's not. It's night as thick as mineral oil or anything but it's way thicker than cotton or grape or corn.. Etc


----------



## striffe (Mar 21, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> The now MCT oil is exactly what I was referring too, it's thick as hell. It's a mix palm kernel and another oil and it's not thin. It is clear and it's totally odorless but thin it's not. It's night as thick as mineral oil or anything but it's way thicker than cotton or grape or corn.. Etc



Thats just crazy. Im not saying you are a liar, but the stuff you got isnt anything like the stuff I have. The viscosity is 26, safflower is 32. I have a jug of it right here, I promise this stuff is considerably thinner than grape seed, sesame, and safflower. Infact, imo, stuff made with this is just as thin as stuff made with 50% EO/50% GSO.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah- has to be a production variance.. Cause I used to it to cut some gear made up of GSO- and it took for ever for the two oils to mix. I had to heat it up for a long time.

So I must of had a batch that was different.


----------

